# Little Dell Reservoir



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I was looking in the regs for something on the inlet to Little Dell Reservoir and couldnt find anything. I am going to fish it on Friday and was going to use the same regs as the lake has. Am I safe in doing this or are there more restrictions?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> I was looking in the regs for something on the inlet to Little Dell Reservoir and couldnt find anything. I am going to fish it on Friday and was going to use the same regs as the lake has. Am I safe in doing this or are there more restrictions?


Long time no speak.. How have you been? So you and 1/2 the state that saw roughing it outdoors will be up there be prepared for combat fishing!


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

ya thats why i am going up on a weekday


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Plus I am stuck to places that are within an hour. I just want to get out and try someplace new.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Look at the regs under "Mountain Dell Creek." The guidebook treats the creek below Little Dell as being the same creek as is above Little Dell. It's AFL only and opened July 1. Also closed to possession of cutts.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

If anyone catches a brook trout I expect to hear about it via P.M. by golly!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Been fishing there for several years now, very little pressure. Thanks to channel 2 the secret is out, bummer.


----------



## smittyts (Dec 9, 2010)

I've heard the reservoir itself is tough fishing, but that is just second hand. For those of you who fish it regularly, what has been your experience?
I was wondering why my fishing buddy texted me at 11:30 on Sunday night wanting to know if I could go fishing the next day. Now I know why.


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone ever Ice Fish that lake? I always spend a lot of time up there nad have never seen one Ice Hole.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

zrider2 said:


> Anyone ever Ice Fish that lake? I always spend a lot of time up there nad have never seen one Ice Hole.


I don't Ice Fish it cause of the no bait rules. Although I do see it on other sites (fish finder) for Ice Fishing until Feb rolls around. I wonder why it disapears? Maybe next year I will hit it since I hear the brookies are more vulnerable during ice season.


----------

